# What City do you represent here in MUT??



## [email protected]~~ (Aug 10, 2007)

*305* MIAMI *305*

FL!!!


----------



## justdragmedown (Aug 10, 2007)

hey me too and 954 since I live in north dade


----------



## [email protected]~~ (Aug 10, 2007)

Really? where in Broward are you?


----------



## justdragmedown (Aug 10, 2007)

well I live in Miami lakes but its one exit away on 75 to miramar. So Im on the border pretty much.


----------



## [email protected]~~ (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh ok cool, we are so close.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Aug 10, 2007)

704!!!! The beautiful ever growing "Queen City" Charlotte, North Carolina for 6 years by way of Akron, Ohio.


----------



## vtmom (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't live in a city, but I'm not too terribly far from Ocean City, MD. Anyone ever been there??


----------



## Aprill (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *vtmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't live in a city, but I'm not too terribly far from Ocean City, MD. Anyone ever been there?? yep, I used to live in Anne Arundel County


----------



## vtmom (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yep, I used to live in Anne Arundel County cool - across the pond, but the same general neck of the woods.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 10, 2007)

Personally, I feel I represent the AUG... Augusta, GA! I'll be nice and also represent Albany, NY LOL! Can I represent Seattle too since I'm from there? LOL j/k!


----------



## katnahat (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *EyeCandyDiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 704!!!! The beautiful ever growing "Queen City" Charlotte, North Carolina for 6 years by way of Akron, Ohio. *704 too!*
I'm 20 minutes from ya. I'm in Gastonia (aka the Gashouse!




).


----------



## Karren (Aug 10, 2007)

Near Lil Washington PA

Karren


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *EyeCandyDiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 704!!!! The beautiful ever growing "Queen City" Charlotte, North Carolina for 6 years by way of Akron, Ohio. Oh! Charlotte's gorgeous! I only regret not visiting there more when I lived in NC!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 10, 2007)

Tampa, Florida!


----------



## macgirl3121 (Aug 10, 2007)

Baltimore, MD


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I'm from Alabama... I live in the captial Montgomery. (334) ;-)


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 10, 2007)

San Francisco, CA


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 10, 2007)

Hong Kong !


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 10, 2007)

I used to represent Toronto

416





Now I'm in the boonies so I guess I represent them now!


----------



## Aprill (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeautifullyMADE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I'm from Alabama... I live in the captial Montgomery. (334) ;-) you are not far from me!!! (Byram, Mississippi)


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 10, 2007)

Right outside of Madison, Wisconsin (yooperville!!!!) haha


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Aug 10, 2007)

905...Hamilton!!! Whoo Whoo


----------



## RachaelMarie (Aug 10, 2007)

310...Carson, Ca....New home of David Beckham....although I haven't seen him around town yet.


----------



## Geek (Aug 10, 2007)

714 - Huntington Beach, CA!

Surf City Usa!


----------



## bCreative (Aug 10, 2007)

Brandywine, MD


----------



## Saje (Aug 10, 2007)

The Hills, Los Angeles CA


----------



## Shelley (Aug 10, 2007)

Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## slowhoney (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm in Toronto (Canada).


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *704 too!*
I'm 20 minutes from ya. I'm in Gastonia (aka the Gashouse!



).

LOL...ALRIGHT!!!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 10, 2007)

405 Okc, Ok


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Aug 10, 2007)

Charleston, WV


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 10, 2007)

Los Angeles, CA.(I thought "The Hills" was not yet an actual local address, simply the name in the MTV show for the area called the "Hollywood Hills"?Guess I know most things last!



)


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 10, 2007)

I represent 2





Blue Mountains and Sydney


----------



## jennycateyez (Aug 10, 2007)

brooklyn, new york


----------



## farris2 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hernando,Ms.

Originally Posted by *RachaelMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 310...Carson, Ca....New home of David Beckham....although I haven't seen him around town yet. sweet!


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 11, 2007)

Tallahassee, Florida


----------



## Saje (Aug 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Los Angeles, CA.(I thought "The Hills" was not yet an actual local address, simply the name in the MTV show for the area called the "Hollywood Hills"?Guess I know most things last!



) Nah youre right. Its the Hollywood Hills area. But it could also be any other "hills" area in Los Angeles.

Hollywood, Beverly, Laguna, West, North, Woodland, etc etc etc


----------



## princessmich (Aug 11, 2007)

Toronto. Canada.....Yay!!!!!


----------



## mayyami (Aug 11, 2007)

SyDnEY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 11, 2007)

the city i live in olympia, the biggest city i live near seattle.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 11, 2007)

Paris !

close anyway, i live in the suburd, in a city called Le Plessis Robinson, it's located on a hill and used to be full of cellar clubs, where the people from the capital could have some fun during weekends ! once a year we have a big event when people can dress like in the old times, there's old music from the 20s, old cars...it's good fun.


----------



## dancexoxdance (Aug 12, 2007)

G-Vegas Bay Bay!


----------



## cal4ever (Aug 12, 2007)

San Francisco, CA


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't live in a city. But I'm in Grimsby.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 12, 2007)

I represent Sydney Australia!

restekp, man. Total restekp. LOL


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 12, 2007)

Mt. Pleasant, MI


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 12, 2007)

Grand Island, NE


----------



## Gleam84 (Aug 12, 2007)

I represent the capital of Finland, Helsinki. I've been living here for only 1,5 years though.


----------



## glitterbug (Aug 12, 2007)

afton, tn


----------



## HeffnerMM (Aug 12, 2007)

Baltimore here : )

~Michelle


----------



## KatJ (Aug 12, 2007)

252 Greenville area, NC


----------



## mimichaton206 (Aug 12, 2007)

Coventry, West Midlands. Moved here 3 years ago.

before that would be representing Geneva, Switzerland! (i miss it!)


----------



## Lia (Aug 12, 2007)

BelÃ©m, ParÃ¡ , Brazil


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 13, 2007)

I switch between Anniston/Oxford, Alabama (Nice to see others in here!) and A-T-L!!!!!!!!

404! Who wants to visit?


----------



## pokie (Aug 19, 2007)

Sydney (Australia)


----------



## Sarah84 (Aug 19, 2007)

London


----------



## Dreama (Aug 19, 2007)

Winter Haven, Florida.


----------



## KellyB (Aug 19, 2007)

904---------St. Augustine, Fl, the nations oldest city!!!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 19, 2007)

I cannot WAIT until I can come to this thread and say I represent the 416 again!!! Toronto Baby!!!



I'll fish this thread up, even if it's 5 months down the road


----------



## Amia (Aug 19, 2007)

Helsinki..


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I cannot WAIT until I can come to this thread and say I represent the 416 again!!! Toronto Baby!!!




I'll fish this thread up, even if it's 5 months down the road



Lol Kee this is a great thread actually. We have people here from SO MANY places.
Im representing the 905 and the 416



Hamilton and Toronto baby. I cant believe theres actually a couple people from Hamilton on this site, this is such a little uneventful city if you ask me. I absolutely love Toronto too, go there as much as possible pretty much every weekend






I mean theres so much more there compared to Hamilton makes me feel like I live in the boonies


----------



## rlise (Aug 20, 2007)

706 ~the Aug!


----------



## macface (Aug 20, 2007)

Los Angeles,Ca west Hollywood


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol Kee this is a great thread actually. We have people here from SO MANY places.
Im representing the 905 and the 416



Hamilton and Toronto baby. I cant believe theres actually a couple people from Hamilton on this site, this is such a little uneventful city if you ask me. I absolutely love Toronto too, go there as much as possible pretty much every weekend






I mean theres so much more there compared to Hamilton makes me feel like I live in the boonies

Yep, there are quite a few canucks on MUT! 
And omg, if you feel like Hamilton is the boonies compared to TO, imagine how I feel in a tiny town in Newfoundland!!


----------



## mpatt75 (Aug 20, 2007)

near lansing michigan here..woopty doo..LOL


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 21, 2007)

Currently residing in the 925 ... Pittsburg, CA. Gross.

But I also rep San Francisco since I was born and lived there half my life.


----------



## kellianne76 (Aug 21, 2007)

I live in Tampa, Fl


----------



## ArtlesslyA (Aug 21, 2007)

hmm, well i'm from Atlanta (ATL!!!), I go to school in NYC, and I live in Jersey City, so I shall represent all three!


----------



## Jesskaa (Aug 21, 2007)

Im thinking... Hanover? hahaha. I dont know my city!


----------



## hs769 (Aug 21, 2007)

I live in a small town near South Bend, IN


----------



## kisska3000 (Aug 21, 2007)

Brooklyn, NY


----------



## kittiekat (Aug 22, 2007)

near chicago!!!


----------



## caitrin176 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hemet,CA


----------



## fashionfaves (Aug 22, 2007)

Fort Wayne, Indiana

A very sports-minded city. We just got voted #1 for minor league sports teams.


----------



## honeydaniels (Aug 22, 2007)

Paris!

I wanted to know girls if the city of the hills was the same that we see at tv on "the hills"??It's a little of stupid maybe but I'm so far!

(Excuse me for my english it's not so good...)


----------



## rodenbach (Aug 22, 2007)

Portland, OR


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 18, 2008)

I am close to Tallahassee now!!!! I sure miss being a Bama belle, though!


----------



## pla4u (Mar 18, 2008)

SW Florida here, between Naples and Fort Myers!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 18, 2008)

Imma a Brooklyn,Ny girl myself


----------



## leftcutsright (Mar 18, 2008)

sydney aus


----------



## akathegnat (Mar 18, 2008)

Another from Florida-South Broward...Plantation (Fort Lauderdale) 954


----------



## BabyG209 (Mar 18, 2008)

Representing the 209 Stockton, CA!


----------



## hannah (Mar 18, 2008)

Boaz, Alabama


----------



## nikkideevah (Mar 18, 2008)

Los Angeles, Ca

310


----------



## drikacharles (Mar 18, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 18, 2008)

"Pasadena, CA 626"


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sterling Heights Michigan, no, not 313. I was born in Detroit though.


----------



## bia910 (Mar 18, 2008)

305 miami as well!! and 786 haha


----------



## makeupcrazy (Mar 18, 2008)

Waterford City


----------



## Victoria Anne (Mar 18, 2008)

I will have to say Pasadena,CA and Prescott Valley,AZ


----------



## Bee Luscious (Mar 18, 2008)

Scottsdale, AZ and little Atchison KS We are present both areas.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 18, 2008)

925! Bay Area California!!!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 18, 2008)

Virginia Beach, Virginia!!!!!!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 19, 2008)

the s-dub. S W V A. south west virginia. 276


----------



## bluebear91504 (Mar 19, 2008)

the 9one6 sacramentooooo =]


----------



## shimmerE (Mar 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *macface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Los Angeles,Ca west Hollywood same here... West Hollywood !!


----------



## beautyforashes (Mar 19, 2008)

*CHOCOLATE CITY...WASHINGTON, DC*


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 20, 2008)

Singapore (where I lived for &gt;90% of my life) and Brisbane, Australia (moved here a few years ago).


----------



## Anthea (Mar 20, 2008)

Sydney Australia all of my life


----------

